# I'm not sure but o think I just got an virus/ ad sent to my status bar?



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got up and had a green pluss icon in the corner when I pulled it down it said do you feel lucky today. I immediately thought it was a virus or malware of so sort so I swiped it away. After thinking about it could have been an ad. Any ideas guys never happened before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

It's an ad. I don't know how to get rid of it besides removing apps until it stops. I'm sure someone else does.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Man that sucks that's invasive as hell. I know ads were mistakenly sent to other devices but I don't want those things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## NotJustAPhone (Dec 10, 2011)

Download Lookout Ad Network Detector from the Market and run a scan and see if it can pinpoint the app that's pulling the ads to your device.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------

